# What was that about a new PowerMac G4?



## simX (Jan 22, 2002)

Maybe this is a little early, but I think that if Apple was releasing new PowerMacs today, they'd have done so already.

Maybe we should start not listening to rumor sites like MacUser or MacMinute, even though they are more credible than the likes of MacOSRumors.


----------



## GadgetLover (Jan 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *Maybe this is a little early, but I think that if Apple was releasing new PowerMacs today, they'd have done so already.
> 
> Maybe we should start not listening to rumor sites like MacUser or MacMinute, even though they are more credible than the likes of MacOSRumors. *



Exactly!!! I have been telling everyone to shut the f#@k up when it comes to rumors ever since not a single one came to bare fruit at MacWorld.  I am soooo tired of the rumors: "My great aunt's gardener, who speaks only Thai, heard from his Thai speaking dog, Satay, that my great aunt's neighbor was told by one of her lawn dwarfs that a man who used to work for Apple in 1985 but who hasn't worked there in close to twenty years said that Apple was going to release . . . a new thingy."  Pleeeeaase!

I am so happy--and sad--to see that NOT ONE of the rumors seems to be true: iwalk, ipda, G5, mega this, mega that, Palm this, Apple that.  We should have a Wild Wild West 10 Most Wanted List for Bogus Rumor starters (you know hwo you are)!)

Gee, it's January 22nd and, what do you know, the sky has NOT fallen, Apple has NOT gone out of business, America STILL kicks ass over England, MTV is STILL on the air (as are the Simpsons, but I don't know how), and Dick Clark is STILL alive (I think.  Could be a stunt double).


----------



## GuyAdams1 (Jan 22, 2002)

Hey no need to go airing cultural differences!!! there aint nothing wrong with the english and the americans certainly dont kick their ass or vice versa! i am in fact 100% Welsh and proud of it ( dont u dare ask " is wales that place IN england" or i will kill you, it is a total seperate country! ) ,  after a 2 week holiday to hawaii rescently i discovered that some americans arent my favorate people, but i dont go dissing them in a message board! anyway i think they used to make the old CRT iMac here in wales, oh well, pity they didnt make my luvvly rev a CD-ROM icebook here!


----------



## ksuther (Jan 22, 2002)

Shrug, i doubt they would have announced them yet, though I am skeptical about this announcement also. Remember that Apple runs on Pacific Time though.


----------



## .dev.lqd (Jan 22, 2002)

thinksecret has been pretty credible... at least as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## GuyAdams1 (Jan 22, 2002)

wouldnt it be simpler if there was just one time zone? i know it totally does not make sense but as long as i dont start going to bed at 11 am i dont mind lol, not that i get to bed before 5 on a sunday morning anyway! and it aint cos i have been on here all night! DV8 here i come!


----------



## brodie (Jan 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GadgetLover _
> *
> 
> I have been telling everyone to shut the f#@k up... America STILL kicks ass over England (fools)*


well, we must all listen to you eh? America's  doing so well with its 'Combatent prisoners' in Cuba isn't it.
do you think as you type?


----------



## GadgetLover (Jan 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GuyAdams1 _
> *Hey no need to go airing cultural differences!!! there aint nothing wrong with the english and the americans certainly dont kick their ass or vice versa! i am in fact 100% Welsh and proud of it ( dont u dare ask " is wales that place IN england" or i will kill you, it is a total seperate country! ) ,  after a 2 week holiday to hawaii rescently i discovered that some americans arent my favorate people, but i dont go dissing them in a message board! anyway i think they used to make the old CRT iMac here in wales, oh well, pity they didnt make my luvvly rev a CD-ROM icebook here! *



Poor ol' chap.  I feel quite sorry for you, lad.  You see, my good man, I was referring to that quaint littl' skirmish called the AMERICAN REVOLUTIONARY WAR, in which we, the victorious Americans--did I mention we won, oh yes--triumphed over that tiny little island which was attempting to control us (as ironically, we then did to others -- a travesty of grand proportions, I must admit [but the English were NO less guilt of themselves -- isn't "serf" an English word?]) despite the fact that no one thought we'd win (even some cowardly colonialists).  Shortly thereafter, many a defeat Englishman would proclaim, "Those foolish Americans won't last the winter without our support."  More than two hundred and twenty five winters later we are still the world's super power.  

So, you see my pale Welsh friend (I bet I'm tanner than you and I haven't been in the sun all month --let alone Hawaii), I was not speaking out of context and trying to throw stones at th English (although, it would be an easy target -- particluarly the Queen [man,she's gotten fat and old (did I mention she's old)]), I was referring to "rumors", "speculation", "promises", and supposed "facts" that never materialize (like England being victorious or "the G5's are coming, the G5's are coming!").  But perhaps this is a sensative subject for you since you don't even have the grace of being a Londoner (a rather nifty place I must admit -- best ale in the freeworld).

Aren't the Welsh those tiny little elves that make grape juice for us?


----------



## GadgetLover (Jan 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brodie _
> *
> well, we must all listen to you eh? America's  doing so well with its 'Combatent prisoners' in Cuba isn't it.
> do you think as you type? *



Objection, your honor, irrelevant and argumentative."

Again, it seems like someone has missed the point (I was referring to the fact that the English kept speculating (read: they were wrong) that America would (a) lose the war and (b) would fail shortly thereafter.  My point being that more than two hundred years later we are still here AND * THERE ARE STILL NO G5's * (which is my way of saying to all those rumor starters, you were wrong once again).

This doesn't have anything to do with Cuba or the price of tea in China (which is cheap and delicious, actually).

Do I agree with you that America has it's own share of inequality?  YES(!) (To my own heritage, in fact!)  But this is irrelevant to this thread and this forum.  So, perhaps you should -- what was it you said: Think Before You Type.


----------



## scope (Jan 22, 2002)

Two Things:

1) The day's not over yet.  ::crossed fingers::

and

2) WHY WON'T YOU LET ME DREAM?!


----------



## GadgetLover (Jan 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scope _
> *WHY WON'T YOU LET ME DREAM?! *



Dream on, baby, dream on!

(Just don't confuse dreams with reality -- my beef is with those that call 'rumors' FACTS, not with those that merely dream of rumors BECOMING facts!)

I, too, dream that someday we will live in a world of peace, wherein everyone will talk to eachother wirelessly on their Apple PDA's in a unified language that everyone can speak and read.  But until this day, I will not log on to this forum and say "I know for a fact that ...."

Cheers!

(By the way, where in Mexico do you live?  I travel there all the time.  Love it down there!)


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 22, 2002)

This thread recieves 0 stars.


----------



## mrfluffy (Jan 22, 2002)

does anyone want this thread to turn into why america sucks? You've given everyone loads of ammo (both litrally and metaphorically) over the years.


----------



## kermit64 (Jan 22, 2002)

When is this announcement going to happen?


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 22, 2002)

nothing to see about this @ www.apple.com


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 22, 2002)

Look HERE: www.apple.com.au
Look @ hardware and then you see everything is confused
The G4 server launch was similar


----------



## GuyAdams1 (Jan 22, 2002)

Gadget Lover, can you please stop trying to be clever and quit living in the past, i have nod dissed america in the slightest, i just thought it was a bit off that u had to bring in the fact that the english are fools, in a thread about wether there is gonna be a powermac update or not!!!! it is so irrelivent, and why bring in the argument about how tanned i am???? how old r u? 12?


----------



## GadgetLover (Jan 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GuyAdams1 _
> *Gadget Lover, can you please stop trying to be clever and quit living in the past, i have nod dissed america in the slightest, i just thought it was a bit off that u had to bring in the fact that the english are fools, in a thread about wether there is gonna be a powermac update or not!!!! it is so irrelivent, and why bring in the argument about how tanned i am???? how old r u? 12? *



You are so funny. Thank you for making my afternoon a joy, Guy.  First, the "fools" reference (which I redacted to make you feel better because I'd hate to bruise you fragile ego) was in reference to 1776 England and was a joke -- if you have any aptitude for context you should realize that I could have chosen from a million (no Guy, I am not being literal, should I have said 100,000?  Oops, did it again) different examples of speculative thinking ("the sky is falling").  That one about England just popped into my head -- would you feel better if I said that no one ever thought that the Los Angeles Dodgers would defeat the Oakland Athletics in the 1988 World Series (does this mean that I think Oakland is a bad place or that Los Angeles is a good place?  no!) or that no one ever thought that the Chicago Bears would go undefeated in 1985.  Pleeease.  I was making a slight joke that you somehow took so personal that you have devoted a better part of your day to responding (and thinking about it).  For my part, this is it.  If you have more to say, well, say it to yourself or to others (spray paint it in Picadili- spelling).  As for the childish comments -- whatever.  I'm just having fun (aparently at your expense).  It appears that you are the immature one who is playing the "crybaby" roll.  Why not catch your breath and remind yourself how this geography/politics diatribe began .... I merely pointed out that I don't like the plethora of bogus rumors that people seem to cling too like the the Second Coming.  I was referencing other events or concepts ("the G5's are coming, the G5's are coming") that were less than accurate -- hence my reference to Britainers' then belief that the little rebelleous colonies wouldn't stand a chance (didn't the Emperor think this of the Rebel Force in the Star Wars triligy?  Same concept, get it?  Or did you miss the reference that those guys lost in the end too?!)

If you are too serious or conservative (stuffy?) to have a little fun then I feel sorry for you.  You are taking this waaaaayy to personal my well tanned, intelligent, whitty, easy-going, learned, athletic friend and generally-all-around-great-guy who lives in a lovely warm (and seldom wet, foggy, cold, damp, etc.) climate of the northern UK.  [Pats Guys head and says 'there there, everything will be ok.']

Ever see Fish Called Wanda?  Great movie.  "England would have been the smallest f#@kin' province in the Russian Empire".

Hey did I mention that I love tea, shortbread, Yorkshire Pudding, London, Sting, Sean Connery (nice Scottish bloke), etc.  Please, don't take me so seriously.  You're liable to give yourself a heart-attack.


----------



## GuyAdams1 (Jan 22, 2002)

fine, if u dont like the rumors, just say so, its much simpler, and takes up a hell of a lot less of your time. i am neither conservative nor stuffy, i am a 19 year old gay part time alcaholic journalism student!

"You are taking this waaaaayy to personal my well tanned, intelligent, whitty, easy-going, learned, athletic friend and generally-all-around-great-guy who lives in a lovely warm (and seldom wet, foggy, cold, damp, etc.) climate of the northern UK"

the above is just totally pointless, i'm sorry, u seem to have a hell of a lot more time on your hands than i do.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 22, 2002)

*For GadgetLover*

*S P E C U L A T I V E  T H I N K I N G*


The G5's are coming, the G5's are coming, woo hoo, skip-tee-do, MWHAA HA HA HA. [Cartwheels, skipping, arms flailing, running in circles]  The G5's are coming! The G5's are coming HO HO, HE HE, HA HA [Cough - CHOKE - Cough]  I'll have to contain my excitment better next time and not let saliva run down the back of my throat.  [Ha...ha...ha...HACK!....RALPH]


----------



## edX (Jan 24, 2002)

as I watched the latest episode of the  drew Carey show, I couldn't help but think of this thread.  The basic theme of this show was the British verses the Americans.  Only they made it a lot funnier!!


----------

